
Ask HN: Game dev communities? - sraquo
Hello HN,<p>Most game dev communities that I've seen are forums. Are there any social news aggregators for game dev articles (iOS specifically) apart from gamasutra and a couple subreddits?<p>Thank you.
======
tlack
What subreddits do you frequent? I'm interested in social games and game
mechanics, though not so much "serious" game programming like OpenGL.

~~~
sraquo
<http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/IndieGaming/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/gamereviews/>

These are those I know about. I don't really follow them much because I don't
like most of what's posted there...

Edit: you've probably seen it all, but still:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=farmville+site:news.ycombinat...](http://www.google.com/search?q=farmville+site:news.ycombinator.com)

